# Cyclist Down, but not out...



## magnatom (18 Mar 2010)

I've had tankers, buses and coaches out to get me recently. Tonight it was the turn of a cyclist, although to be fair, I'm pretty sure he didn't mean it, and he was the one who took the hit. 



Mind you, had I been a bit further up....

He was generally ok, but he had some blood coming from his leg and will have some nasty burns on his thighs. If you're reading this, I hope your ok, and you managed the 14 miles home!

That section is very slippy, and the tunnel is only designed for one way traffic. The other tunnel has been closed for ages without explination. I think it's time for a chat with the council...


----------



## HLaB (18 Mar 2010)

Looks like the only thin really hurt was his pride ;-)


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2010)

lol Oh dear I shouldn't laugh.. really I shouldn't. I feel bad about it. But I will.. poor fella hope he is ok.

Am a bit disappointed though Dave... No high pitched squeals in the video


----------



## Telemark (18 Mar 2010)

ouch! Hope the unknown cyclist doesn't hurt too much!
(At least this one wasn't "your fault", Mag  - except for you merely being there)

T


----------



## magnatom (18 Mar 2010)

HLaB said:


> Looks like the only thin really hurt was his pride ;-)




No I think he was probably hurt a bit. He got up pretty quick but then he complained his knee was hurting, and there was a trickle of blood from his shin.

I stayed for a short while, but he insisted he was ok and that I should just go on.


----------



## magnatom (18 Mar 2010)

Telemark said:


> ouch! Hope the unknown cyclist doesn't hurt too much!
> (At least this one wasn't "your fault", Mag  - except for you merely being there)
> 
> T



Oi! Which of the previous were my fault then...?

No buns for you at Chez Magnatom...


----------



## Telemark (18 Mar 2010)

magnatom said:


> Oi! Which of the previous were my fault then...?
> 
> No buns for you at Chez Magnatom...



 Knew you'd rise to the bait & couldn't resist 
If only I'd known there were buns at stake  

I'll get my Altura jacket ...

T


----------



## magnatom (18 Mar 2010)

Anyway, this video is absolute proof that I am a serious cyclist. Notice how I lift the bike up and not the other cyclist!


----------



## magnatom (18 Mar 2010)

Telemark said:


> Knew you'd rise to the bait & couldn't resist
> If only I'd known there were buns at stake
> 
> I'll get my Altura jacket ...
> ...




I aim to please!


----------



## HLaB (18 Mar 2010)

Telemark said:


> ouch! Hope the unknown cyclist doesn't hurt too much!
> (At least this one wasn't "your fault", Mag  - except for you merely being there)
> 
> T


Didn't Mags get up really early in the morning and arrange with the bloke so he could film it, its all staged


----------



## addictfreak (18 Mar 2010)

I think he recognised you and threw himself at your feet in worship


----------



## Telemark (18 Mar 2010)

back on topic ... it really looked very greasy there, if I didn't know better I'd have said there was ice, maybe some oil or other spill?

And the guy clearly didn't expect you there, do you think he would have still gone over if he'd been alone in the tunnel? He did seem to come round that bend rather fast, unless that's an artefact of you speeding towards him in the video?

T


----------



## Crackle (18 Mar 2010)

addictfreak said:


> I think he recognised you and threw himself at your feet in worship



It was deffo the Magnatom effect. One look is enough to cause, panic, consternation, aggression, delete as appropriate. Of course he could have instinctively reached to cover his ears before the Magnatom squeal turned him to stone and then remembered he was riding a bike.


----------



## magnatom (18 Mar 2010)

Crackle said:


> It was deffo the Magnatom effect. One look is enough to cause, panic, consternation, aggression, delete as appropriate. Of course he could have instinctively reached to cover his ears before the Magnatom squeal turned him to stone and then remembered he was riding a bike.




You're the one with the evil eye! 

He went over because he saw me as he turned the corner and he wanted to pull to the side to pass. He was travelling too fast, but the tunnel isn't designed for two way traffic, and there is a layer of grime on that corner.


----------



## Coco (18 Mar 2010)

Or maybe he saw a bus about to overtake you


----------



## J4CKO (18 Mar 2010)

Your commutes, strung together could be marketed as the latest "Final Destination" film.

Hope you have a quieter time next week !


----------



## magnatom (18 Mar 2010)

J4CKO said:


> Your commutes, strung together could be marketed as the latest "Final Destination" film.
> 
> Hope you have a quieter time next week !



It's just been a crazy few weeks. Luckily it isn't normally like this!

Mmm. A film. I wonder if I could sell the rights to a film.....


----------



## Bollo (18 Mar 2010)

Here's my theory. Magnatom's high-pitched weegie-scream rips a hole in the space-time continuum and he travels forwards in time. Travelling to work the next day, he skids on some sh1te in a tunnel, nearly COLLIDING WITH HIMSELF coming the other way!!!!!!

I've got a clone theory as well, but that <plot spoiler> was just ripped off from 'Moon'.


----------



## HLaB (18 Mar 2010)

Bollo said:


> Here's my theory. Magnatom's high-pitched weegie-scream rips a hole in the space-time continuum and he travels forwards in time. Travelling to work the next day, he skids on some sh1te in a tunnel, nearly COLLIDING WITH HIMSELF coming the other way!!!!!!
> 
> I've got a clone theory as well, but that <plot spoiler> was just ripped off from 'Moon'.


I knew it was all staged


----------



## magnatom (18 Mar 2010)

Bollo said:


> Here's my theory. Magnatom's high-pitched weegie-scream rips a hole in the space-time continuum and he travels forwards in time. Travelling to work the next day, he skids on some sh1te in a tunnel, nearly COLLIDING WITH HIMSELF coming the other way!!!!!!
> 
> I've got a clone theory as well, but that <plot spoiler> was just ripped off from 'Moon'.




Bl**dy physicists....


----------



## Bollo (18 Mar 2010)

magnatom said:


> Bl**dy physicists....



More an (ex) atom-butcher than a physicist.


----------



## ttcycle (18 Mar 2010)

J4CKO said:


> Your commutes, strung together could be marketed as the latest "Final Destination" film.
> 
> Hope you have a quieter time next week !



What Glasgow? Can't imagine that would pull in the punters

Ah Mags - it's not your week is it?


----------



## magnatom (18 Mar 2010)

Bollo said:


> More an (ex) atom-butcher than a physicist.



I'll have a leg of strange then please and a pound of charm while you're at it...


----------



## Bollo (18 Mar 2010)

Funny how these incidents seems to cluster together. My commute is hugely benign compared to most but when they happen, incidents usually seem to come in threes or fours. It's probably a perception thing - after the first one you're tuned in to trouble.


----------



## magnatom (18 Mar 2010)

ttcycle said:


> What Glasgow? Can't imagine that would pull in the punters
> 
> Ah Mags - it's not your week is it?



Och, I was more concerned for his bike the other cyclist than anything else. 

Seriously though, I am lucky in that I am very pragmatic and I just get on with it. It takes a lot to rock a magnatom!


----------



## magnatom (18 Mar 2010)

Bollo said:


> Funny how these incidents seems to cluster together. My commute is hugely benign compared to most but when they happen, incidents usually seem to come in threes or fours. It's probably a perception thing - after the first one you're tuned in to trouble.



Tuned in! It's funny you should say that. It's almost as if I have a 3T field around me and I'm attracting metalic objects towards me. If one strikes me it will flip me 90 degrees and send me into an MPRAGE. I reckon it would be pretty SAR....


I don't expect many on here will understand the finer aspects of my MRI joke above!


----------



## HJ (18 Mar 2010)

HLaB said:


> Looks like the only thing really hurt was his pride ;-)



Na, I reckon he burst an ear drum when he heard Mags scream...


----------



## Bollo (18 Mar 2010)

magnatom said:


> Tuned in! It's funny you should say that. It's almost as if I have a 3T field around me and I'm attracting metalic objects towards me. If one strikes me it will flip me 90 degrees and send me into an MPRAGE. I reckon it would be pretty SAR....
> 
> 
> I don't expect many on here will understand the finer aspects of my MRI joke above!



You talking the language of l'armor.


----------



## Tynan (18 Mar 2010)

I like that tunnel less every time I see it, and I dind;t like it the first time Mags shared it with us


----------



## BentMikey (19 Mar 2010)

I'm sad to hear that the huffing and puffing is back. I was so chuffed for you when the apparent effort went down and your speed increased so much after getting the road bike.


----------



## jonny jeez (19 Mar 2010)

Mag's...."CROP!!!"

that's 50 seconds of the dullest video footage I've ever seen (bike in tunnel) followed by 2.5 seconds of action


CROP!!!!!!

Glad it wasnt your turn today


----------



## Bollo (19 Mar 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> Mag's...."CROP!!!"
> 
> that's 50 seconds of the dullest video footage I've ever seen (bike in tunnel) followed by 2.5 seconds of action
> 
> ...



Maggers is the Alfred Hitchcock of bike cams. He's building tension.


----------



## jonny jeez (19 Mar 2010)

Bollo said:


> Maggers is the Alfred Hitchcock of bike cams. He's building tension.



good point, he certainly makes a personal appearance in every film (just like Mr Hitchcock), perhaps we should change Mags name

Hitchnatom...

or

Mag-cock...oh hold on I didnt really think this one through.


----------



## BentMikey (19 Mar 2010)

With that squeeky voice? He's certainly no testosterone monster.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (19 Mar 2010)

Lol (I know I shouldn't)... is this standard Scottish conversation?

Mags: Jeeeesus Chriiiist
Chap: Bloody Hell



Poor bugger, I bet he'll be aching now! That tunnel looks really bad for cyclists.


----------



## magnatom (19 Mar 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> Mag's...."CROP!!!"
> 
> that's 50 seconds of the dullest video footage I've ever seen (bike in tunnel) followed by 2.5 seconds of action
> 
> ...



What you don't realise is that the crop was very deliberate. Have a look at the footage again. Do you see anything a little strange in the tunnel? Call it my basketball/gorrilla test..


----------



## magnatom (19 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> With that squeeky voice? He's certainly no testosterone monster.




Oi, with three easily conceved kids under my belt (pardon the pun!) I think my testosterone levels are quite high enough, thank you very much! 

I just have an excellent vocal range!


----------



## HJ (19 Mar 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Lol (I know I shouldn't)... is this standard Scottish conversation?
> 
> Mags: Jeeeesus Chriiiist
> Chap: Bloody Hell
> ...



That is the polite version so that those south of the border can understand it. In fact it should really have been dubbed in to Edinburgh accents, just to make sure...


----------



## Crackle (19 Mar 2010)

magnatom said:


> What you don't realise is that the crop was very deliberate. Have a look at the footage again. Do you see anything a little strange in the tunnel? Call it my basketball/gorrilla test..



It was the pools of standing water; no the green alien eggs hanging from the ceiling, the speedometer confirming your 10mph, the plethora of sensory receptors lined up on the handlebars including a portable scanner which immediately detected brain activity in the victim...

Actually I love the way you're yacking away and all the guy says in return is "Ayyyyeee"


----------



## magnatom (20 Mar 2010)

Crackle said:


> It was the pools of standing water; no the green alien eggs hanging from the ceiling, the speedometer confirming your 10mph, the plethora of sensory receptors lined up on the handlebars including a portable scanner which immediately detected brain activity in the victim...
> 
> Actually I love the way you're yacking away and all the guy says in return is "Ayyyyeee"



You were almost right (a small part of it, that is!). For those of you who didn't notice there is a section of the tunnel which they (I have no idea who they are) have decided to paint the tunnel as if it was underwater, with lots of fish etc. They also added hanging seaweed and fish. I quite like it, but I wonder what H&S would say about fish falling off the ceiling and catching between a cyclists wheels....


----------



## jig-sore (21 Mar 2010)

wow, that's unbelievable... 

















...shorts in this weather !!!!


----------

